# Mal ne Frage an die Maurer hier ....



## Testpilot (27. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich müsste die Tage für meinen Pflanzenfilter ein Ankerring anlegen da dieser etwas aufgemauert werden soll.
Letztendlich gehen da mal gerade ca. 0,5m³ Kies rein.
Jetzt meine Frage, muß es umbedingt gewaschener Kies sein für soetwas?
Ich buddel hier den schönsten Kies gerade aus meinem Teich aus und irgendwie widerstrebt es mir, den an einer Stelle wegzuwerfen und anders wo neuen ein zu kaufen.

Gehts das?

Danke
Timo


----------



## mitch (27. März 2009)

*AW: Mal ne Frage an die Maurer hier ....*

hallo timo,

ich bin zwar kein maurer  aber wenn nicht zu viel organische teile drinne sind würde ich ihn für den ringanker verwenden -

wäre doch schade um den € kies €


----------



## Testpilot (27. März 2009)

*AW: Mal ne Frage an die Maurer hier ....*

Ne nichts organisches drin. Ist reiner Kies mit nen paar kleinen Kieseln. 
Halt nur nicht gewaschen aber das weis ja der Beton nicht ........


----------



## mitch (27. März 2009)

*AW: Mal ne Frage an die Maurer hier ....*

hi timo,

also nix wie anrühren damit der ringanker fertig wird - wir wollen doch alle sehen wie dein pflanzenhochteich dann aussieht


----------



## Testpilot (27. März 2009)

*AW: Mal ne Frage an die Maurer hier ....*

immer mit der Ruhe mein Lieber, wird noch früh genug fertig 

Zur Zeit ist es mir draußen einfach zu


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Mal ne Frage an die Maurer hier ....*

also ich würd in nen baueimer nen paar löcher reinmachen (lötkolben) und den kies der schon dein eigener ist mit dem gartenschlauch reinigen (dabei umrühren) das reicht doch völlig aus und du musst keinen mehr kaufen


----------



## Christian und Frauke (27. März 2009)

*AW: Mal ne Frage an die Maurer hier ....*

Hallo Timo,
was meinst Du denn mit Ringankerein Fundament oder U-Schalen die Du ausgiessen willst
Sei vorsichtig mit einfachem Füllsand der ist viel zu fein und geht Dir bei Frost kaputt


----------



## Testpilot (27. März 2009)

*AW: Mal ne Frage an die Maurer hier ....*

jo genau soetwas meine ich ein kleines, sehr kleines Fundament.
Wieso soll der beim Frost kaputt gehen? Ich habe die Fundamente meines Carport auch so gemacht nur das der Kies gewaschen war und bis jetzt steht es noch 
Sind ja auch einige Kiesel drin also ganz feiner Sand ist es nicht, wenn es das ist was Du meinst

EDIT
ich kann ja noch ein bischen Kaniggeldraht als Bewehrung reinmachen


----------



## herbi (27. März 2009)

*AW: Mal ne Frage an die Maurer hier ....*

Hallo Timo,...

warum sollte das nicht funzen,....?

Würde nur wie mein Vorredner vorgeschlagen hat den Kies etwas waschen,...und dann ab damit in die Grube,....!


Und mach hinne ,....wir wollen Bilder sehen,....


----------



## WERNER 02 (28. März 2009)

*AW: Mal ne Frage an die Maurer hier ....*



> o genau soetwas meine ich ein kleines, sehr kleines Fundament.
> Wieso soll der beim Frost kaputt gehen?



Na weil er sich bei Wärme ausdehnt, und bei Kälte zusammenzieht.Deshalb auch das einlegen von Armierungseisen. Ein Karnikeldraht hilft da rein garnichts. Ebenfalls hebt sich ein gefrorener Boden stets an. Und das nicht gleichmäßig. Ein Bruch eines zu gering dimensionierten Ringankers ist somit nur eine Frage der Zeit bzw. des Frostes.
Zudem, verschmutzter Kies zum betonieren zu verwenden halte ich auch nicht für sinnvoll. Je nach Größe kann es bei der Abtrocknung des Betons sowie des Schmutzes zu Ausbildungen kleiner Höhlungen kommen, was widerum deinen Beton instabil werden läßt. Beton wird nicht umsonst verdichtet.
Und noch etwas Beton auf blankem Boden zieht stets Feuchtigkeit und bei Frost...kleinem Riss etc. Den Rest kannste dir selbst ausmalen.
Ich hoffe nur du hast das Fundament bei deinem Carport auf eine Drainageschicht aus Kies gesetzt.


----------



## Testpilot (28. März 2009)

*AW: Mal ne Frage an die Maurer hier ....*

Carport Fundament ist 90 Tief 50*50 auf Kies und hab gerade noch mal geguckt ... steht noch. 

Nun gut aber den Kies verwende ich trotzdem und reinige den vorher ab.
Ob die Mauer später mal Risse bekommt ist nicht so wichtig die gerade mal 40-50cm hoch wird. Das ganze soll dann sowieso eher wie ein altes Mauerwerk aussehen weniger wie ein Neubau.

Aber trotzdem vielen Dank


----------



## andreas w. (29. März 2009)

*AW: Mal ne Frage an die Maurer hier ....*

hi, dann nimm aber als bindemittel zumindest einen trass haltigen zement.

du wirst warscheinlich nach längerer zeit, durch die organischen bestandteile im sand, diverse ausblühungen bekommen. geht nix kaputt, sieht nur sch... aus.

also, der tip mit dem selberwaschen ist auf jeden fall gut, armierungseisen statt hasendraht und trasszement im mischungsverhältnis 1:3. je nachdem wie lang die mauer wird, alle 3-4 meter mal ein styroporscheibchen dazwischen stellen. nimmt die schon beschriebene spannung wech und die mauer kann nicht so schnell brechen.

wenn die mauer ausbetoniert ist, mal ein paar minuten zärtlich (nicht zuuu zärtlich) mit einem hammer von aussen dagegen schlagen, damit luftblasen aus dem beton weichen. darin kann sich später wasser sammeln und wieder ausblühungen ergeben.

viel spass und los.


----------



## nico1985 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Mal ne Frage an die Maurer hier ....*

Hallo, kriegt man einen gemauerten teich mit Flüssigfolie dicht? Wenn man doch es so macht wie ein schwimmbad ist!!!

Gruß nico


----------



## martin karstens (29. März 2009)

*AW: Mal ne Frage an die Maurer hier ....*

Hallo! Bin auch kein Maurer, habe aber schon einige Häuser und Ställe gebaut. Bei dem eigenen Kies/Sand geht es weniger um die Verunreinigungen mit organischer Substanz als um den Feinanteil. Wieviel Sand und wieviel Kies (Kieselsteine) sind da drin? Um so höher der Sandanteil um so mehr Zement muss dazu. Denn für die Haltbarkeit soll jedes Sandkorn bzw. jeder Kiesel von der Zementschlämme umschlossen werden. Das heißt das Maurerkies 0-16 mit einem Mischungsverhältnis von 1:4 deutlich besser hält als Mauersand mit 1:3.
Das Problem bei den Kosten für den Kies sind wohl eher die Transportkosten als der Preis für den Kies selbst. Also wenn das eher Sand bei Dir ist würde ich die Finger von lassen. Nicht am falschen Ende sparen!
Gruß Martin


----------



## nico1985 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Mal ne Frage an die Maurer hier ....*

kennt einer PCI Dichtschlaemme oder hat einer schon mal eine erfahrung damit gemacht? 
Gruß nico


----------



## Testpilot (30. März 2009)

*AW: Mal ne Frage an die Maurer hier ....*

@ Andreas
Das mit dem Styropor ist ne klasse Idee!!
letztendlich wird die Mauer zehn meter lang.
Trotz der Mauerei wird es aber eine normale Folie den Weg in den Teich finden.

Ich werde mal gucken was ich an Armierungseisen finde, habe gerade ne Baustelle in der Firma da passt das gut gut 

Schönen Dank!!


Also ich habe auch genügend Kiesel herumleigen, die dem Kies beizumischen ist nicht das Problem dann bin ich die wenigstens los, passt ganz gut


----------



## andreas w. (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mal ne Frage an die Maurer hier ....*

hi nico, ich kenne die dichtschlämme vom pci und kann dir - unabhängig vom material, von deiner idee abraten.

ein schwimmbad hat wesentlich mehr dicht material und -technik als nur eine dichtschlämme. sei sie ein- oder zwei komponentig.

du solltest immerdavon ausgehen, dass du in deinem behälter (sag ich jetzt einfach mal so) durch das wasser einen immensen druck nach aussen hast. der muss vom erdreich und/oder einer armierung im beton aufgefangen werden.

dann hast du aber immer noch den faktor zeit. und durch die jahreszeiten sommer/winter dehnt sich dein gewässer immer mal wieder aus, sodass es zu rissen durch "arbeitende" wände kommen kann.

ist jetzt vielleich etwas umständlich und schwer verständlich erklärt - was ich sagen will: lass es! dein schema wird nicht lange funktionieren.

es gibt sooo viele andere, dauerhaft funktionierende möglichkeiten. mach´s dir nicht schwerer, als möglich.


----------



## nico1985 (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mal ne Frage an die Maurer hier ....*

hi, ich glaube dir! bei den hersteller haben ich auch schon angefragt die sagen das geht damit, ich weiß das diese leute immer nur verkaufen wollen! was hast du für idden? will aber keine folie nehmen! und es sollte nicht zu teuer werden! Mauern oder allles voll aus beton giesen! mfg nico


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mal ne Frage an die Maurer hier ....*

Hi Timo,
ich bin zwar kein Maurer, aber habe schon seit meiner Kindheit beim Mauern geholfen... Ich habe auch das Glück gehabt, mit etlichen Leuten reden zu dürfen, die mit Beton zu tun haben.
Ich will mal kurz ein paar Dinge einwerfen:
Zement ist ja bekanntlich der "Kleber" für Steine. Nimmst Du Portlandzement als Kleber für Kontakt mit Wasser, so geht das gut, solange Wasserhärte hoch und Salzgehalt (speziell Alkali!) niedrig. Anderenfalls wird der Kleber "angefressen". Wenn Du Fische hast, dann heißt das wohl: salzarme Kost ... .
Beton ist eine Mischung aus Kies und Zement (bitte nicht hauen, das war sicher falsch!!!). Wenn Du nur "Grobzeug" mit dem Kleber mischst, sind die Fugen groß. Da der Kleber ein starres System ist (Silicat-Basis), bricht das Gebilde leicht bei Belastung. Setzt Du veralgte Kiesel ein, so killt der Zement die Algen. Was passiert? Es gibt nur rein zufällig Kontakt, der Beton ist auf Deutsch gesagt, Sch...e :evil.
Meine Empfehlung (wie schon vorher von vielen genannt): 
1) frischer Kies, "Rheinkies" oder solche Namen sind besser, aber nicht nötig. 2) Trasszement, um Alkalikorrosion vorzubeugen (dann geht auch jeder Kies, bloß nicht veralgt!)
3) Bei schmalen Durchmessern ist eine Armierung nett. "Dünne" Ringe haben aber ein "blödes" Hebelverhältnis (Länge/Durchmesser), und sind für lange Strecken nicht gut. 10-15 cm Dicke an keiner Stelle unterschreiten. Ein Ringanker mit nur einem "Stahldraht" ist sinnlos. Also 3 oder 4mal Baustahl mit Stahlringen alle 50 cm mittig einbetten. In der Fläche (also Breite viel größer als Dicke) tut's auch eine Baustahlmatte. Min 5 cm Stahl zum Rand Abstand lassen. 
4) Da bei einem meterlangen, umlaufenden Anker Risse zu erwarten sind, den Beton äußerlich schützen. Sonst rostet der Stahl durch, und schade um's Geld. Möglichkeit 1 : Beton ist unter Folie und trocken. Möglichkeit 2 : Beton ist in Wasserkontakt, und wird "vergütet", oder mit "flexibler" Schicht ummantelt. 

Ich weiß, das tut weh, und kostet ein bißchen mehr Geld. Vergleich die Kosten aber mal auf anderer Basis:
Wie lange hält ein pfuschiger Anker, und wie viele Stunden Arbeit hat er im Vergleich zum "guten" gekostet? Wenn eine Firma das gemacht hätte, was wäre zu löhnen?

Was will ich sagen?
Trasszemet auf jeden Fall, und frischen Kies. Wenn Armierung erforderlich, dann ordentlich, und bei Wasserkontakt schauen, wie man "wasserfesten" Beton macht, am besten noch "flexibel" versiegeln, um Rosten an Bruchstellen zu vermeiden.


----------



## Testpilot (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mal ne Frage an die Maurer hier ....*

Also um das ganz zu verdeutlichen es soll wie folgt aussehen.

Ein Viereck 2 * 4 Meter, Dachte an einen Streifen 20 breit, 20 tief.
Mit dem Teichwasser hat der Zement später keinen Kontakt da Folienteich.
Der Kies stammt aus dem Erdreich und weist keine sichtbaren Verunreinigungen durch Mutterboden etc auf. Schau dahingehend mal auf den Link in meiner Signatur, da ist der Haufen zu sehen 
Die Kiesel würde ich natürlich vor deren Verwenung nochmals reinigen. 
Armierung werde ich mir besorgen 

Gruß

Timo


----------



## Olli.P (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mal ne Frage an die Maurer hier ....*

Hi Timo,




> Nun gut aber den Kies verwende ich trotzdem und reinige den vorher ab.



Wie willst du den Kies reinigen......

Hast du schon einen Ausschwemmversuch gemacht, was da an organischen Bestandteilen drinn ist??

Und den Versuch macht man nicht mit einem Eimer mit löchern drin, genauso wenig wirst du so den Kies reinigen können. 

Mach mal den Ausschwemmversuch mit einem halben Eimer voll Kies, fülle ihn bis kurz unterm Rand mit Wasser und dann rühren, dieses musst du eine bestimmte Zeit in bestimmten Abständen machen, wie lange kann ich nicht mehr sagen, ist schon etwas mehr als 20 Jahre her als ich das gelernt hab....

Da alle organischen Teile (normalerweise) leichter als Wasser sind sollten die dann oben auf schwimmen.

Und wenn du mit diesem Anteil über x? % kommst, kannst du den Kies nicht zum Beton anmischen verwenden.......

So viel von meiner Seite dazu......:smoki


----------



## Testpilot (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mal ne Frage an die Maurer hier ....*

So hatte ich es auch angedacht halt nur nicht im Eimer sondern in einer Maurerbütt


----------



## Olli.P (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mal ne Frage an die Maurer hier ....*

Na dann,

viel Spaß bei rühren.......


----------



## Testpilot (2. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mal ne Frage an die Maurer hier ....*

 ich lasse rühren


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mal ne Frage an die Maurer hier ....*

Hi,
Name habe ich leider wieder vergessen (sorry !), das sind ein paar Auskünfte, die die Sache doch klarstellen . Beton unter Teichfolie ist im Normalfall mit Regenwasser weniger belastet. Damit ist das Thema Trasszement, Versiegelung, Dehnschichten vom Tisch . Einen umlaufenden Anker ersetzt das freilich nicht. Wenn der Beton von Regen- und Oberflächenwasser gut isoliert ist, dann spielt seine Festigkeit auch nicht mehr die Rolle. Ich bin also wie bei einem Carport-Fundament im Bereich der großen Tiefe, an dem das Niederschlagswasser vorbei läuft, und somit die Kiesqualität nicht mehr wesentlich ist. ich denke, Deine Idee ist in Ordnung, und extra Kiesbestellung oder Zementvergütung bzw. Oberflächenbehandlung ist Geldverschwendung. Für den angedachten Anker ist jedoch "Karnickeldraht" nicht die Methode der Wahl, leider.


----------



## Testpilot (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mal ne Frage an die Maurer hier ....*

Hi Rolf,
nene die Idee mit dem Kaniggeldraht habe ich schon wieder verworfen.
Bei uns in der Firma wird gerade eine neue Halle gebaut, da liegt so viel Armierung herum das die zehn Meter nicht weiter auffallen.
Muss mal mit die Maurers schmacken nää 
Gruß
Timo


----------

